
Change Data Capture for a Brave New World - ksbuzzell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cZ4elFNAQQ
======
ksbuzzell
Hannu Valtonen, gives a presentation discussing the evolution of CDC for
PostgreSQL, as well as how to stream those changes using Apache Kafka with the
Debezium connector.

